# In Argentina



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey guys, 
I'm in Argentina (Buenos Aires). I'm planning on examining every stream / pond / lake / river, but does anyone know what species of plants, fish or shrimp I might find down here, or have a particular place in mind that I should check out?

I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I found some plants! I went to the Tigre river delta and took a boat trip up the canals. I need plant IDs! If you can peg the species I'd be very grateful!

I found:
Lilaeopsis (brasiliensis?). No picture yet!

Some type of Hydrocotyle.

And most excitingly I found a new type of aquatic moss! It looks a little like fissidens moss but it has a much nicer green color, and seems to grow more robustly. Its absolutely gorgeous.





































Hydrocotyle


















Ludwigia?









A mussel


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

Neato! Especially on the moss. I think many of us were under the, up until now, mistaken impression that there wasn't a lot in the way of aquatic mosses in South America in general. 

So what's the possibility of getting that through customs legally?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I have a feeling that South America is one of the most overlooked places in the world for new aquatic plants. Partially because not many aquatic plant travelers come out here on collecting trips, and partly because the hobbyists that live in South America don't come to our site very often.

I am not sure about the customs regulations. Maybe someone could step in here and let us know?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Neat stuff. That's probably L. peploides, which doesn't work for us.

Hoping for_ Lilaeopsis_ pics.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm. Good thing I didn't collect any of the Ludwigia then. It was also in a really nasty little pond.

Its not aquatic then? Oh I also saw some giant plants that look like swords. I'll have to find the picture later.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Cool find Michael... Wish I had the time collecting native plants when I went to the Philippines for vacation... Hope you can find more cool stuff there!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

XD That moss is awesome! I haven't the foggiest idea what it is, but it's neat!

You need to get that through customs... find someone who'll issue a phytosanitary certificate and you should be able to get it in the country... I think... '


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Is that you, Michael? Did I hear a Brittish accent?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I can positively identify the entity in that video as Michael.  His accent is South African, though, I think...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha yeah that's me.  I was born in South Africa like Amanda said


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hope you are having fun! Can you bring the plants back?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not sure if I can. I'll certainly try though. They are really nice and unusual. Definitely would be new to the hobby as far as I know.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Even that Hydrocotyle looks different that what we normaly seen here which they are so small and short, really want to get some of that.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes they do look a bit different. I'm not sure if it grows underwater. I found it about 1 foot away from the river where it was being splashed constantly. I think the plant is in its emersed form now, but again, I'm not sure if it will convert if submerged...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yep, he has one!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm back in the US for a few days (until Jun 2nd) then I'm off to South Korea for a few weeks.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome back! Did you get the plants home safely?

I bet there'll be interesting plants in SK, too... it'd be fun to look for some native aroids or something (do they have crypts that far north?)... or even maybe some kind of wild ricefish or something.... or - OOH! - maybe some wild Amano shrimp or other Caridina species! Better pack a breather bag and some Purigen just in case!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes I got the moss back. The other plants didn't do well in the bag for so many days. Now the real problem is if the moss will survive... Maybe in a few weeks when I get back I'll have some to sell/trade.

Also... I couldn't find the breather bags at home. I'm not sure where they got to, and the ones I took to Argentina I gave the to my girlfriend to bring back. But hey - its South Korea! I'm sure they have breather bags or something like that. If not, I can probably just order myself some and post them to where I'll be staying.


----------

